# Kai Greene won the Arnold Classic!



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2009)

1. Kai Greene ($140,000 and a $20,000 watch!)
2. Victor Martinez
3. Branch Warren
4. Tony Freeman
5. Silvio Samuel
6. Moe Elmoussawi
7. Dennis James
8. Sergey Shelestov
9. Johnnie Jackson
10. Ronny Rockel
11. Gustavo Badell
12. Ahmad Haidar
13. Marcus Haley

Most Muscular - Branch Warren
Most entertaining posing award - Kai Greene


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 8, 2009)

this thread is nothing without pics 






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 9, 2009)

Somebody please answer that damn phone!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2009)

2009 Arnold Classic Men’s Finals Wrap-up - [Blog]


----------



## CG (Mar 9, 2009)

Which would you rather.. Have a body like Kai or the loot and the watch???


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 9, 2009)

Cgrant said:


> Which would you rather.. Have a body like Kai or the loot and the watch???



I'm happy with my physic, so I'll take the loot and the watch.

Besides life is hard enough, I can't imagine being black!


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 9, 2009)

Man that guy has great symmetry.


----------



## CG (Mar 9, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> I'm happy with my physic, so I'll take the loot and the watch.
> 
> Besides life is hard enough, I can't imagine being black!



Lol true.. Besides with money like that I could afford everything I need to work towards that physique on my own, so I guess that was a one sided debate lol


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2009)

Cgrant said:


> Which would you rather.. Have a body like Kai or the loot and the watch???



i dont like his body.. i would rather look like branch


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd take the body....can't buy that. He is blessed.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 10, 2009)

he has something that's for sure. most big muscle guys are just wow look at the muscle. he gives what he does sex appeal too. maybe it's the tight small stomach that helps, or moving like a big jungle cat. he'd make a good viking.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2009)

Kai is a bit of a wackadoodal.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 10, 2009)

Kai Greene is the shit. I love his combination of style, dance, and form. 

But at the same time, he reminds me of predator just a little too much.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah he looks like Predator, and I would want his body, not his looks.

And vikings would look more like Ronny Coleman or Markus R.....


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 10, 2009)

i don't like his hair but he's not a bad looking man. he's a man they aren't supposed to look like pretty little girls.

p.s. in my dungeon, vikings look however i want them to look


----------

